# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο Λαμπάτο] τι είναι αυτό;

## auauau

Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι είναι αυτό το μαύρο όρθιο, το δείχνω με το βελάκι; πυκνωτής; λάμπα;

το πρόβλημα είναι το εξής:  μούδωσαν ένα παλιό ραδιόφωνο, που έπαιζε κανονικά. Κάπου πίεσα αυτό το εξάρτημα κατά λάθος, νομίζω ότι βγήκε από τη βάση του ή ξεκόλλησε κάποιο καλώδιο που συνδεόταν με αυτό και τώρα το ραδιόφωνο δε δουλεύει. Δε μπορώ να δω στο βάθος-από κάτω από το σασί, μη κάνω καμιά ζημιά καινούργια  :Smile:  Μάλιστα παρουσιάζεται τώρα το εξής: Με το που το βάζω το φις στην πρίζα, τίποτε. Ούτε ήχος ούτε άναμμα κάποιας λυχνίας. Αλλάζω την πολικότητα του φις στην  πρίζα...   όπου και να βάλω το δοκιμαστικό. μέσα στο ραδιόφωνο (σασί, μετασχηματιστής, πυκνωτές απέξω, καλώδιο στο ποτενσιόμετρο, κλπ)  έχει ρεύμα! αλλά πάλι καμιά λυχνία να ανάβει.  Τι ζημιά μπορεί να του έχω κάνει;

----------


## gcostas

Αγαπητέ μου φίλε
   είναι λυχνία μεταλλική , έχει ποδαράκια για την σύνδεση στην βάση και οδηγό για την σωστή θέση ,
αν δεν είναι στην θέση της δεν δουλεύει τίποτα γιατί τα νήματα των λυχνιών είναι σε σειρά καθώς και η ενδεικτική λυχνία.Προσεκτικά λοιπόν βάλτην στην βάση τηςκαι το ραδιόφωνο θα λειτουργίσει.
                          Κάλή επιτυχία
                                     Κώστας

----------


## auauau

> Αγαπητέ μου φίλε
>    είναι λυχνία μεταλλική , έχει ποδαράκια για την σύνδεση στην βάση και οδηγό για την σωστή θέση ,
> αν δεν είναι στην θέση της δεν δουλεύει τίποτα γιατί τα νήματα των λυχνιών είναι σε σειρά καθώς και η ενδεικτική λυχνία.Προσεκτικά λοιπόν βάλτην στην βάση τηςκαι το ραδιόφωνο θα λειτουργίσει.
>                           Κάλή επιτυχία
>                                      Κώστας


Οι άλλες λάμπες έχουν υποδοχή και "εξόγκωμα" για να κουμπώσουν σωστά. Αυτή δε βλέπω ναν έχει υποδοχή ή θήκη για να κουμπώσει, δηλαδή δεν τη βλέπω εγώ.. Μπορεί να έχει φύγει ο οδηγός και να έχει πέσει κάτω από το σασί, που γίνεται χαμός.  Σαν να είναι στον αέρα. Τελοσπάντων θα  δοκιμάσω με προσοχή. Αυτό "φταίει"  για την περίεργη κατάσταση με το ρεύμα (που έγραψα πιο πάνω);   Γιατί ακούμπησα κι ένα πηνίο (από κάτω από το σασί) και το κούνησα λίγο. (Εννοείται το τζουρτζουχάλεμα* με το ρεύμα κλειστό)

*από το τζουρτζουχαλεύω

----------


## auauau

Καμιά ιδέα για τη σπασμένη κλίμακα "dial glass" του ραδιοφώνου;

Βλέπω σε διάφορα sites για εκτύπωση σε γυαλί. Αν φτιάξω τη σκάλα στο coreldraw από την αρχή, την εξάγω σε png (με τα γράμματα χρυσαφιά), να πάρω κι ένα τζαμάκι 44cmx7,5cm με τρύπες στις σωστές θέσεις για τους άξονες των κουμπιών, πόσο να υπολογίζω το κόστος, στο περίπου; πόσο να θέλει ο τζαμάς, πόσο για την εκτύπωση;

Ή να βγάλω φωτοτυπία την κλίμακα σε διαφανές πλαστικό (διαφάνεια) και να γίνει έτσι η κόλληση πάνω στο τζάμι;

Άλλη ιδέα;

----------


## m.tournakis

Καλησπέρα στα παιδία. Το μαύρο περίεργο πράγμα αν έχει δύο επαφές είναι μία ανορθώτρια δίοδος σελληνίου , αν έχει τέσσερεις ΄μια γέφυρα σελληνίου.

----------


## auauau

> Καλησπέρα στα παιδία. Το μαύρο περίεργο πράγμα αν έχει δύο επαφές είναι μία ανορθώτρια δίοδος σελληνίου , αν έχει τέσσερεις ΄μια γέφυρα σελληνίου.


Δε βλέπω όμως να έχει βάση να στηριχθεί, να κουμπώσει. είναι κάπως στον αέρα.

btw το "πρόβλημα" ήταν η καμμένη ασφάλεια!  Έβαλα καινούργια ασφάλεια (fuse 2,5a 220v) και το ραδιόφωνο δουλεύει.  έχω μια υποψία πως δεν "συντονίζει" ακριβώς στους σταθμούς..  κάπως σαν να έχε μια μικρή παραμόρφωση ο ήχος.  Ή μπορεί να φταίει το "πανί" που άλλαξα στην πρόσοψη του ραδιοφώνου. το καινούργιο πανί (που πίσω του κρύβεται το μεγάφωνο) είναι κάπως χοντρότερο από το προηγούμενο. Ή να κουνήθηκε (άνοιξε λίγο) κανένα πηνίο... ή ?  Μόλις του βάλω κεραία στα fm θα σιγουρευτώ!

----------


## m.tournakis

Το ραδιόφωνο σου δεν έχει FM. Τι κεραία FM συζητάς??

----------


## auauau

> Το ραδιόφωνο σου δεν έχει FM. Τι κεραία FM συζητάς??


!
δεν είδες το γυαλί επιλογής σταθμών (scale - dial glass), λίγο παραπάνω που γράφει ukw;  αυτά είναι τα fm

Αυτό το δεκαήμερο ασχολούμαι με τέσσερα ραδιόφωνα του 1947-1951, τρία grundig  κι ένα rca. Από αυτά το rca πιάνει μεσαία + βραχέα, ένα grundig μεσαία και μακρά, και τα άλλα δυο grundig πιάνουν απ'όλα μεσαία, μακρά, βραχέα, fm (ukw)!  το περίεργο ότι τα ukw φτάνουν μέχρι το 100 και κάτι, όχι ως τα 108. Ένας παλιός μάστορας* (αν όχι ο  πρώτος - αλλά από τους πρώτους  ραδιερασιτέχνες της αθήνας) μου είπε σήμερα ότι το κομμάτι της μπάντας των fm αυξήθηκε ως τα 108 (στα εμπορικά ραδιόφωνα), από τους ιάπωνες, οπότε μετά ακολούθησαν κι οι άλλοι κατασκευαστές.

Τελοσπάντων όταν ρωτάω για κεραία, αναφέρομαι σε ένα grundig που πιάνει fm. είναι το 2001w Είδα σε ένα άλλο grundig, πως κάποιος είχε κολλημένο εσωτερικά, στο κουτί από μέσα, στην οροφή,  δίπολο! σε σχήμα Τ με λίγο κατεβασμένες τις άκρες. Και δε φαίνεται πουθενά καλώδιο κρεμασμένο!  Αυτό σκέφτομαι να κάνω κι εγώ τελικά.  δεν έχω το grundig αυτό  κοντά μου σήμερα ώστε να το ανοίξω και να το δω... αν το καλώδιο είναι το πλακέ καλώδιο των 300 ohm ή  ένα συνηθισμένο καλώδιο... π.χ.πολύκλωνο καλώδιο ηχείων ή ρεύματος. Σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω και το ομοαξονικό των 75ohm.

Τα παλιά (ή κάποια παλιά) ραδιόφωνα θέλανε και στα μεσαία σύρμα κάποια λίγα μέτρα, πεταμένο για κεραία!

* ο μάστορας μου είπε να μη βάλουμε καινούργιο μετασχηματιστή που πρότεινε κάποιος άλλος φίλος πριν, για downgrade τα 220v σε 110v. Αλλά να αφήσουμε την παλιά άσπρη κεραμική/πορσελάνινη αντίσταση ροής, για λόγους αποφυγής κινδύνων από βραχυκυκλώσεις. τουλάχιστον έτσι το κατάλαβα!

----------


## auauau

> Καμιά ιδέα για τη σπασμένη κλίμακα "dial glass" του ραδιοφώνου;
> 
> Βλέπω σε διάφορα sites για εκτύπωση σε γυαλί. Αν φτιάξω τη σκάλα στο coreldraw από την αρχή, την εξάγω σε png (με τα γράμματα χρυσαφιά), να πάρω κι ένα τζαμάκι 44cmx7,5cm με τρύπες στις σωστές θέσεις για τους άξονες των κουμπιών, πόσο να υπολογίζω το κόστος, στο περίπου; πόσο να θέλει ο τζαμάς, πόσο για την εκτύπωση;
> 
> Ή να βγάλω φωτοτυπία την κλίμακα σε διαφανές πλαστικό (διαφάνεια) και να γίνει έτσι η κόλληση πάνω στο τζάμι;
> 
> Άλλη ιδέα;




Scale_for_Grundig_2011W.jpg

Ανεβάζω την κλίμακα που έφτιαξα στο coreldraw, μήπως φανεί χρήσιμη και σε κάποιον άλλον.

----------


## auauau

> Ανεβάζω την κλίμακα που έφτιαξα στο coreldraw, μήπως φανεί χρήσιμη και σε κάποιον άλλον.


ανεβάζω κι άλλη μια κλίμακα για το 165w, για τον ίδιο λόγο  :Smile: Scale_for_Grundig_165_W_deep.jpg

----------

